# New pit ordered.



## mowin (Jul 20, 2017)

I went back and forth between 4 pit maker's.  Factored in pit costs, delivery cost, and what features i wanted.

The winner is Bubba grills. Ordered the 250 rib box on a 5x8 trailer.  Little bigger than I was originally looking at, but why not. 

The wait begins....

Here's a pic from Lonnie's site.  I didn't get the fancy wheels. Didn't need 'em. 












20140808_125715.jpg



__ mowin
__ Jul 20, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 20, 2017)

Congrats on the smoker!  What's the estimated wait for delivery or pickup?


----------



## mowin (Jul 20, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Congrats on the smoker!  What's the estimated wait for delivery or pickup?



Lonnie said I should have it in 2-3 weeks...  Delivery wasnt cheap.


----------



## 3montes (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice rig! Who were the other manufacturers in the running?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

Points for that life changing smoker purchase .. :Looks-Great:


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like a beast!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

* goes to buy more scratch off tickets.


----------



## mowin (Jul 20, 2017)

3montes said:


> Nice rig! Who were the other manufacturers in the running?



Lang, talked to him for over 45 min. He didn't outright bash the other guys, but put them down frequently.  Didn't get that warm fuzzy feeling,  Lol.  But that wasn't the deciding factor. 

Meadow Creek.  Was a toss up to bubba grills. 

Johnson smokers.  

Shirley Fab.  Was on the top of the list until i talked to him and found out there was a 19 month wait..
I'm sorry,  but there was no way I was waiting that long.


----------



## mowin (Jul 20, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Points for that life changing smoker purchase .. :Looks-Great:



I'm definitely excited.   Thanks for the point...Thumbs Up


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh.. your gonna score with that baby.. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## b-one (Jul 20, 2017)

That should be a nice smoker! Do you cater?


----------



## mowin (Jul 20, 2017)

b-one said:


> That should be a nice smoker! Do you cater?



No.  Just a toy for now.  Have been thinking of doing pig roast for others though.  We usually have a few big parties every yr this should help.


----------



## b-one (Jul 20, 2017)

mowin said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > That should be a nice smoker! Do you cater?
> ...


----------



## cksteele (Jul 20, 2017)

congrats  looks like a nice smoker  enjoy it


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2017)

That's quite a nice looking rig!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## lancep (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like a sweet rig. Looking forward to seeing what comes off of it....


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Jul 21, 2017)

Awesome!! That's a very nice rig!


----------



## mowin (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone.  I'm looking forward to learning the art of stick burners.
I've been reading everything I can find about them. 

Sure I'll be asking SMF members for some tips..


----------



## phatbac (Jul 21, 2017)

mowin said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to learning the art of stick burners.
> I've been reading everything I can find about them.
> 
> Sure I'll be asking SMF members for some tips..


A couple things to consider when getting a stick burner....

A wood supply or supplier....i found mine on craigslist..

A fire extinguisher...never know when a grease fire will happen; you don't really need it until *YOU REALLY NEED IT!* get one that is rated for grease fires.

method of starting your fire...some people use a weed burner--- others (including me) use charcoal. if using charcoal consider how you will get hot coals horizontally into the fire box, i found this was a real problem for me so i ended up with a charcoal basket and put 2-3 splits on top/ inside of a basket 1/4 full of hot coals.

Get a good pair of heat resistant gloves if you don't already have them. i have some for putting wood on the fire and i have a couple pair of silicon elbow length food safe heat gloves...kinda rubbery and black. you want the elbow length when you are moving meat around on the smokier toward the back and you don't want burns on your forearms.

you will probably need a small shovel and couple of pails. i use a pail or bucket for the grease drain and a small pail and shovel for ash i use a fire place kit (poker/shovel/brush/etc) and use the poker to move my wood around when tending the fire.

also wouldn't be a bad idea to watch a couple video tutorials on seasoning a stick burner and fire management.

Congrats on the new pit i know you will love it and will not regret a purchase like this!!!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mowin (Jul 21, 2017)

phatbac said:


> A couple things to consider when getting a stick burner....
> 
> A wood supply or supplier....i found mine on craigslist..
> 
> ...




Aaron, thanks for the tips.  I've got the firewood aspect covered.  Already have oak, hickory, maple, cherry and apple in ample supply.  
Great tip on the gloves. I'll grab some from harbor freight. And fire extinguisher is a must around all cookers.  

This unit has a propane starter in the FB. But I'm definatly not going to rely on it.  I'll carry a portable torch as a backup.


----------

